

DjangoAdmin 2.0 - rewrite of django.contrib.admin - pajju
https://github.com/twoscoops/django-admin2

======
darwinia
Good to know! BTW, this one worth also trying.
[http://djangosuit.com/](http://djangosuit.com/) (it's not my project)

------
Siecje
My issues with the default admin are:

1)You can't add text to a page. I want to add information from another model.
For example a field of a foreign key model.

What I currently do is put that in the __unicode__ function, but it has no
context as to what it is. Then in the rest of my site(outside of admin) I use
the values directly. print (model.name) instead of print (model)

2) You can't put display return values of model methods. You have to create
property values. But property values are not query sets so you can't really
use them, but don't realize that you need .filter until your site is super
slow.

3) Inline form validation is magical. You can't just add validation to an
inline form, you have to do this
[http://pastebin.com/CGjLX2vf](http://pastebin.com/CGjLX2vf)

4) You can't search in foreign key form fields. I have a M2M foreign key field
and when I select I have to hold ctrl and scroll with this tiny scroll bar the
size of my mouse cursor and I have hundreds of items in the field.

Please let me know if I am just doing it wrong.

~~~
kmike84
You can do (1) and (2) using readonly_fields (see
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/admin/#dja...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/admin/#django.contrib.admin.ModelAdmin.readonly_fields)
). For (4) use raw_id_fields ([https://github.com/lincolnloop/django-
salmonella](https://github.com/lincolnloop/django-salmonella) app could be
also helpful).

~~~
whubr
Salmonella is awesome but doesn't play well with multiple admin sites.

------
googletron
are there screenshots for the new admin?

~~~
sonar_un
Ok, I just installed it and took a screenshot!

Here you guys go!

[http://imgur.com/AmKrYDN](http://imgur.com/AmKrYDN)

~~~
amirouche
this [https://github.com/sshwsfc/django-
xadmin](https://github.com/sshwsfc/django-xadmin) also looks good. direct link
to demo [http://x-demo.herokuapp.com/](http://x-demo.herokuapp.com/)

------
wiremine
In general, my take is: 'bout time.

Even if this particular project doesn't make it into django.contrib, it is
nice to see movement in this area.

~~~
IgorPartola
It never will:

    
    
      Requirements
        Django 1.5+
        Python 2.7+ or Python 3.3+
        django-braces
        django-extra-views
        django-floppyforms
        django-rest-framework
        Sphinx (for documentation)
    

Django comes all bundled together or not at all. IIRC, this was one of the
reasons why bcrypt wasn't enabled for so long: the canonical Python library
came bundled with C code.

I am excited for this, but I don't see it going into django.contrib.

~~~
andrewingram
FYI: I wouldn't be surprised if the parts of django-braces and django-extra-
views we're using end up making it into django.core. As for the other
dependencies (floppyforms and rest-framework), I'm sure there'll be further
discussions if and when we start pushing for inclusion in django.contrib.

~~~
IgorPartola
I think that's reasonable. Another thing to watch out for is Django's support
for older versions of Python. While I personally know the pain of "hey this
feature/syntax isn't supported in 2.6 yet", Django's team is pretty strict
about that.

In either case, good luck. The project looks great.

~~~
maaku
The next version of Django (current git master) will drop support for Python
2.6.

------
hacliff
Great project, the standard django admin regularly feels too 'magical', try to
do anything custom and you're screwed.

~~~
mazelife
I don't know about that. I've customized the heck out of that thing (e.g.
[https://github.com/mazelife/django-
scaffold](https://github.com/mazelife/django-scaffold)) and it's quite
possible, although you'll need to be pretty familiar with the source code.
That said, this particular part of Django is definitely starting to show its
age. Compare the look-and-feel and UI with something like ActiveAdmin
([http://activeadmin.info/](http://activeadmin.info/)) for Rails and you'll
see what I mean. What's more, the approach to "class-based views" feels
disconnected to the way Django apps are written now.

~~~
zalew
> Compare the look-and-feel

[http://grappelliproject.com/](http://grappelliproject.com/)

~~~
sampk
Those screenshots look good. Try installing it, its even uglier than the
default skin.

~~~
zalew
using it for years, it's ok and clients like it so not sure what's the
problem.

------
vanwilder77
Great job!! Looks cool

